# Android Textdatei aus dem Internet auslesen und ausgeben



## JDProgrammings (30. Dez 2013)

Hallo Leute 
Ich möchte gerne eine Textdatei also .txt aus dem Internet runterladen und dann als String speichern.
Ich hab alles in google und sonst wo durchsucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden !!
Ich hoffe einer kann mir helfen..


----------



## Tobse (31. Dez 2013)

Siehe entweder [JAPI]java.net.Socket[/JAPI] oder [JAPI]java.net.HttpURLConnection[/JAPI] oder [JAPI]java.lang.ProcessBuilder[/JAPI] mit 
	
	
	
	





```
curl
```
 und [JAPI]java.io.InputStreamReader[/JAPI]


----------



## ARadauer (31. Dez 2013)

JDProgrammings hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich möchte gerne eine Textdatei also .txt aus dem Internet runterladen und dann als String speichern.
> Ich hab alles in google und sonst wo durchsucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden !!
> Ich hoffe einer kann mir helfen..



Mhn das würde mich interessieren, was hast du gegoogelt?
Das ist ein Thema, dass ich alleine hier im forum schon 20 mal beantworted habe und zufällig auf android letzte woche implementiert habe.

Nach was hast du gesucht?

Also textdatei aus internet auslesen auf Android:
1. das muss asynchron laufen, da dir sonst die exception fliegt weil es zu lange dauert. also zb über einen AsyncTask
2. im manifrest muss man die permission einfügen  <uses-permission android:name="android.permission.INTERNET"/>

3. wie man den text von einer url ließt? zb so...


```
public static String getTextOfUrl(String uri) throws Exception {

		StringBuilder result = new StringBuilder();

		URL url = new URL(uri);
		
		String line = null;
		BufferedReader reader = null;
		try {
			reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));

			while ((line = reader.readLine()) != null) {
				result.append(line);

			}
			return result.toString();
		} finally {
			if (reader != null) {
				reader.close();
			}
		}

	}
```


----------

